# This was my second CAO Brazilia



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

This was my second time smoking this fine cigar!









I decided to pair it with a other one of my favorites








These 2 go together like peas and carrots!








I wish it was about another inch long...I know I know....that's what she said!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol. Nice smoking action Monte!


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm having trouble decideing what is better the cigar or the beer. I love guinness.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting pairing. I've actually settled on Porter with Brazilia. I bet that was tasty.


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, one of my favorites as well. Partagas Blacks are very similar. Its like smoking a Hershey's bar


----------

